# lenses restoration kits



## driftwood2 (Jun 6, 2005)

Looking for feed back on Headlight lenses restoration kits that range from $10 to $34. Recommendation 

Or are there any around the house products that work just as well?


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Break fluid does the same thing


----------



## Team S.A. Blue (Sep 8, 2004)

use the bug spray "off" i didnt believe it worked until my brother in law showed me that it does worrk


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

$1.99 a can "bar keeepers friend" powder or white colgate toothpaste


----------



## driftwood2 (Jun 6, 2005)

Charlies Custom Rods said:


> Break fluid does the same thing


On plastic lenses. I don't think so.


----------



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

i work at carquest in manvel and we use the 3m headlight lens restoration kit on all the old manvel cop cars and it works great but you have to have a drill. price is 24.99 but we have a 2 cool price aswell


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

driftwood2 said:


> On plastic lenses. I don't think so.


OK,

But that's what I used and it worked great.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

driftwood2 said:


> On plastic lenses. I don't think so.


2X. I don't buy this. Brake fluid even destroys paint coat! and this is plastic lens. I want to see a demo or proof.


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

FLAT FISHY said:


> $1.99 a can "bar keeepers friend" powder or white colgate toothpaste


X2 This was the method I used. I have a friend that runs a body shop and he uses 800 wet-or-dry sandpaper and wet sands them. The main thing about cleaning them is sealing them afterwards. I used canuba wax. If you don't seal them they will yellow in about 3 months.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

X2 on the 3M kit. I did my 99 Tacoma and it worked great.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I use polishing compound just take your time, no drill needed


----------



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

I bought the 3M kit too and it worked great

got mine on sale for $10

http://www.oreillyauto.com/site/c/d...1_624&keyword=3m+headlight&pt=N1843&ppt=C0171


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Motorweek recommends Permantex

http://www.motorweek.org/features/goss_garage/clearing_up_cloudy_headlights


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

toothpaste and a cheap random orbital buffer


----------

